# [H] Eldar Army [W] Cash - UK/Ship Worldwide



## Workshy (Aug 26, 2011)

Eldrad - bare metal 
Fuegan - bare metal 
Autrach on bike - metal/plastic bare 
Farseer and warlock finecast set - undercoated white 
4 metal farseers - bare metal - 1 missing arm
4 singing spear warlocks - bare metal 
8 witch blade warlocks two poses - bare metal - 1 missing blade
6 fine cast fire dragons inc exarch 
6 howling banshees inc exarch painted metal 
11 x striking scorpions metal inv 2 exarchs
Harlequin troop finecast new in box 
11 dire avengers inc 2 exarchs bare plastic 
10 guardians with heavy weapon sprues all still on sprue 
10 guardians w/ 2 platforms (scatter laser and starcannon aSsembled) 
5 rangers - bare metal
5 Dark Reapers inc Exarch - Metal
5 Warp Spiders - Fine Cast - New in Box
Wraithknight assembled magnetised all spares 
Wraithlord part assembled. Bare plastic all unused parts 
War walker part assembled all spare parts 
Wave serpent white undercoat no turret 
Eldar hardback codex 
GW hard case with grey foam 
Eldar psychic cards

Would cost £650 new, looking for £320 courier posted in the UK. Willing to ship worldwide, but with extra cost to the buyer. Thanks for looking and please get in tough with any enquiries.

Link to the album with pictures below. 

http://imgur.com/a/DaKlt/all


----------

